# List Of Some Operas The Met Should Do .



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Here, in no particular order, are some operas I would really like the Met to do . Or possibly San Francisco , Chicago , Seattle, Dallas and Houston etc. 

Verdi : Un Giorno Di Regno . Giovanna D'Arco . I Due Foscari . I Masnadieri . Il Corsaro . La Battaglia Di Legnano . 

Wager : Rienzi . Das Liebesverbot .

Rossini : La Gazza Ladra . Tancredi . Elisabetta, Regina D'Inghilterra . Otello . Mathilda Di Shabran . Mose In Egitto . 
Ermione . La Pietra Del Paragone . 

Richard Strauss : Feuersnot . Intermezzo . Die Schweigsame Frau . Daphne . Friedenstag , Die Liebe Der Danae .

Massenet : Le Jongleur De Notre Dame . Herodiade . Cleopatre . La Navarraise . Therese . Sappho . 

Boito : Nerone . 

Respighi : La Fiamma . 

Gustave Charpentier : Louise .

Smetana : Libuse . Dalibor . The Devil's Wall . 

Dvorak : The Devil & Kate . Dimitrij . Armida . 

Janacek : The Excursions of Mr. Broucek . The Cunning Little Vixen .

Martinu : Julietta . 

Franz Schreker : Der Ferne Klang . Die Gezeichneten .

Franz Schmidt : Notre Dame .

Zdenek Fibish : Sarka . 

Szymanowski : King Roger .

Prokofiev : The Fiery Angel . Semyon Kotko . The Love For 3 Oranges . Betrothal In A Monastery . 

Rimsky-Korsakov : The Tsar's Bride . May Night . The Snow Maiden . Sadko . Mlada . Legend of the Invisible City Of Ketezh .
The Golden Cockerel . The Tale Of The Tsar Saltan .

Glinka : A Life For The Tsar . Ruslan & Lyudmilla . 

Humperdinck . Konigskinder . 

Albert Roussel : Padmavati .

Gheorghe Enescu : Oedipe . 

Howard Hanson : Merry Mount .

Michael Tippett : King Priam . 

Benjamin Britten : Gloriana .

Emmanuel Chabrier : L'Etoile . Gwndoline . 

Paul Dukas : Ariane &. Barbe Bleue .

Ernest Chausson : L Roi Arthus .

Edouard Lalo : Le Roi D'Ys . 

Weber : Euryanthe . Oberon . 

Hindemith : Mathis Der Maler . Cardillac . Das Nusch Nuschi . Sancta Susanna . 

Ernst Krenek : Jonny Spielt Auf . 

Korngold : Die Tote Stadt . Das Wunder Der Heliane .

Carl Nielsen : Saul & David . Maskarade .

Hans Pfitzner : Palestrina .

Rachmaninov : Aleko . The Miserly Knight . Francesca Da Rimini . 

William Walton : Troilus & Cressida . 

Vaughan Williams : The Pilgrim's Progress . Sir John In Love .

Otto Nicolai : Die Lustigen Weiber Von Windsor .

Busoni : Arlecchino . Turandot . 

Berlioz : Beatrice & Benedict .

Peter Cornelius : Der Barbier Von Bagdad .

Daniel Francois Auber : La Muette De Portici . 

Meyerbeer : Les Huguenots . L'Africaine . Robert Le Diable . Dinorah .

Mussorgsky : The Fair At Sorochinsk . 

Messiaen : Saint Francois D' Assise . 

Ethel Smyth. : The Wreckers . 

Zemlinsky : Der Traumgorge . Der Zwerg. .

Alberto Ginastera : Bomarzo .

Karl Goldmark : Die Konigin Von Saba .


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Is Nerone by Boito available in completed enough version to be staged ? I only knew he never finished it.

As for Busoni, his Faust is famous, I would add this opera. But I know neither of his operas.


----------



## REP (Dec 8, 2011)

This is a great list. It contains many operas that I'd also like to see staged. The most notable absence is Weber's _Der Freischutz_ which, amazingly, has never been done at the Met (EDIT: I was corrected below; apparently _Der Freischutz_ has been performed at the Met)! I would also like to see performances of lesser-known 19th-century composers such as Spontini (_La Vestale_), Mercadante (_Elena da Feltre_), Marschner (_Hans Heiling_), Spohr, (_Jessonda_), and Lortzing (_Hans Sachs_).

And then there's the whole genre of French grand opera, which has basically disappeared from the stage. I'd love to see faithful renderings of Auber's _La muette de portici _and Meyerbeer's _Les Huguenots. _Alas, I don't think today's audiences have the patience to endure these mammoth works.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Well, I like your list, but I wouldn't hold my breath. The MET is a huge, expensive operation that has to sell tickets - a lot of tickets. People on this site might want to see Schmidt's Notre Dame, but it would be a tough sell to the vast majority of opera goers. But the MET has for too long wallowed in the proven, popular repertoire just like orchestras have. They rarely do things that make me take notice and when they do, more often than not they put on some modernistic staging that is far away from what the composer had in mind. There's one opera to add: Weinberger's Schwanda, the Bagpiper.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

REP said:


> This is a great list. It contains many operas that I'd also like to see staged. The most notable absence is Weber's _Der Freischutz_ which, amazingly, has never been done at the Met! I would also like to see performances of lesser-known 19th-century composers such as Spontini (_La Vestale_), Mercadante (_Elena da Feltre_), Marschner (_Hans Heiling_), Spohr, (_Jessonda_), and Lortzing (_Hans Sachs_).
> 
> And then there's the whole genre of French grand opera, which has basically disappeared from the stage. I'd love to see faithful renderings of Auber's _La muette de portici _and Meyerbeer's _Les Huguenots. _Alas, I don't think today's audiences have the patience to endure these mammoth works.


. Actually, Der Freischutz was done a number of times in the old Met , and there was a production around 1971 conducted by Leopold Ludwig which was never revived . But the Met should revive it .


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

BBSVK said:


> Is Nerone by Boito available in completed enough version to be staged ? I only knew he never finished it.
> 
> As for Busoni, his Faust is famous, I would add this opera. But I know neither of his operas.


 Boito never wrote the last act of Nerone , but the parts he did write have been occaisionally performed and there are a couple of recordings, most notably on Hungaroton with Eve Queler conducting . There is a video on you tube from. Croatia, but the picture and sound are less than optimum .


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

What about Stockhausen? In Europe Stockhausen operas sell out.

And we saw a recent production of Birtwistle’s Orpheus become almost a cult in London’s ENO - because the production was bling, camp and explicitly erotic. That’s the way for the met to put bums in seats.


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

_Der Freischütz_ gets my vote, but I am certain that is a minority view among the general audiences the Met is courting.


----------



## REP (Dec 8, 2011)

superhorn said:


> . Actually, Der Freischutz was done a number of times in the old Met , and there was a production around 1971 conducted by Leopold Ludwig which was never revived . But the Met should revive it .


Mea culpa! You are correct. I edited my post accordingly.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Some further comments : The Met's repertoire within the past 20 years or so has. become much more diverse and interesting than most NY critics give it credit for . They've been doing more and more. new or recent operas , and. audience reaction has been surprising enthusiastic in many cases . The Met has doen numerous operas from the past which you would never have expected. Rudolf Bing, that arch conservative to do . For example , Rusalka, Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk , War and Peace, the Nose, the Gambler , by Shostakovich and Prokofiev , Hamlet by Ambroise Thomas and a recent version by Australian composer Brett Dean, Massenet's Cendrillon , Verdi's Attila , Busoni's Doktor Faust , The Egyptian Helen by Richard Strauss , Janacek's From the House of the Dead , Akhenaten by Philip Gass , Doctor Atomic, the Death of Klinghoffer andNixon in China by John Adams, Tchaikovsky's Mazepa and Iolanta , Benvenuto Cellini by Berlioz, LP'Amour De Loin by Kaaia Saariaho , The First Emperor by Tan Dun , Fire Stuck up in My Bones by Clarence Blanchard , the Hours by Kevin Puts , Anna Bolena , Maria Stiarda and. Roberto Devereux by Donizetti , Il Pirata by Bellini, Cyrano De Bergerac by Franco Alfano, Sly by Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari , A View From the Bridge by William Bolcom , The Tempest and Exterminating Angel by Thomas Ades , Two Boys and Marnie by Nico Muhly and others . 
I am convinced these operas COULD be very successful at the Met and I'm convinced there are a lot more people who would be glad to see these operas in New York if they got the chance to experience them there than many critics are willing to admit . Leon Botstein has done several of these operas at the Bard college summer festival with his American symphony orchestra , and Die Schweigsame Frau was the latest this past summer .


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Haydn - Andromeda und Perseus (the German version with spoken speech)
This is heartwrenching in the recap-


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

While we're on it: the Met is having major financial woes. Smaller than expected audiences. They stream some productions in the US into select movie theaters. They need to get with it like the Berlin Philharmonic and stream productions live into the homes of subscribers or at least let us purchase an e-ticket show by show. I know one of their concerns is that someone would buy a ticket and then invite several others to watch and the Met would not get money for each viewer. The Berlin Phil doesn't worry about it. The NY musician's union is quite strong and would no doubt put up a stink as would other unions involved in the productions. But if they don't find a way to increase income and audiences they're going to be left in the dust.


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

mbhaub said:


> While we're on it: the Met is having major financial woes. Smaller than expected audiences. They stream some productions in the US into select movie theaters. They need to get with it like the Berlin Philharmonic and stream productions live into the homes of subscribers or at least let us purchase an e-ticket show by show. I know one of their concerns is that someone would buy a ticket and then invite several others to watch and the Met would not get money for each viewer. The Berlin Phil doesn't worry about it. The NY musician's union is quite strong and would no doubt put up a stink as would other unions involved in the productions. But if they don't find a way to increase income and audiences they're going to be left in the dust.


I thought this season they were doing something like that. Not quite as big as the Digital Concert Hall, but a program where you could buy a "ticket" to watch a livestream. They don't have cameras set up on days they aren't filming for the Live in HD cinema program, so there aren't that many opportunities for them to do this right now, but at least they are trying it.

Oh hold on here's their website: (link)


> *Streaming is available only in select areas around the world where The Met: Live in HD is not available.* _The Met: Live at Home _events are available to watch live and for a seven-day on-demand period following.
> 
> As a result of the recent cyberattack, which impacted several Met network systems, we are currently unable to process orders for _The Met: Live at Home_. We apologize for the inconvenience and are working as quickly as possible to get this difficult situation resolved.
> 
> Due to impacted systems, we were unable to stream the _Live at Home_ presentation of Kevin Puts's _The Hours_ on December 10. All purchases for this event will be refunded once our systems have been restored. We appreciate your patience and understanding.


Not ideal! But again, at least they are trying. Hopefully they will get their cyber infrastructure in shape to expand this program in the near future.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

L'amor dei tre re
Poliuto
The Saint of Bleecker Street
The Consul
Bank Ban


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

BBSVK said:


> Is Nerone by Boito available in completed enough version to be staged ? I only knew he never finished it.
> 
> As for Busoni, his Faust is famous, I would add this opera. But I know neither of his operas.


 The Met did a production of Doktor Faust over 20 years ago but hasn't revived it yet .


----------



## ewilkros (8 mo ago)

A lot of this strikes me as things I once would have said "This is a job for New York City Opera" about. NYCO died a while back, then arose from the dead, then... died again? What is their status now?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

superhorn said:


> Boito never wrote the last act of Nerone , but the parts he did write have been occaisionally performed and there are a couple of recordings, most notably on Hungaroton with Eve Queler conducting . There is a video on you tube from. Croatia, but the picture and sound are less than optimum .


Actually, it was completed at the request of Toscanini, and premiered back in the 1920s. But it's very rarely staged, I would love to watch a live performance. Probably the Croat staging you mention is because the opera was completed by Antonio Smareglia, whose mother was a Croat herself.


----------

